# Texture over?



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

OK to texture over old ceiling if the new will be close or do I need to skim it?

Do u fill the ceiling/wall top taper joint just as any taper joint , but without tape? Also, does the top joint get taped as any other "inside corner"?

Thanks

God Bless
Joh


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

you should be able to spray over it, if you have any experience with it at all. I've done it many times. I don't get the second part... lay of the crack and slow down


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

******, this guy was on CT with same question, phrased different and kinda got ripped up over there. They sent him You-tubin'. Hey, did you get flooded up there? Hadn't heard from you lately.


----------



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

no, I'm trying to gear toward the flooding, may be going up there. I'm about as far away from all of that as possible. I'm So. of the Twin Cities. That was all in the far NW corner. I've been workin my @$$ off lately. Had a few killer jobs.


----------



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Will pray for all in that area!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Honestly, I think things are going better than expected. They really had a huge jump on it, and a lot of volunteers pulled through. It doesn't hurt that the entire college was there filling sand bags as well


----------

